# Requiem



## johnonhislaptop (May 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm not entirely sure if i have this post in the right section, but hey, here goes...

I have recently come into the possession of my uncles collection of requiem CD's and because there are so many, I was wondering if anyone knew of a list of the more popular pieces, what i would like to do is make my own CD or two. i have looked at the number of CD tracks there are and the total comes to 576 I have a list of the composers below.

Alfred Schnittke
Andre Campra
Andrew Lloyd Webber
Antonin Dvorak
Bendetto Marcello
Benjamin Britten
Cristobal de Morales
Domenico Cimarosa
Eustache du Caurroy
Frank Martin
Franz von Suppe
Gabriel Faure
Gaetano Donizetti
Giuseppe Verdi
Gyorgy Ligeti
Hector Berlioz
Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber
Jan Dismas Zelenka
Jean Richafort
Johannes Brahms
Johannes Ockeghem
John Reutter
Krzysztof Penderecki
Lorenzo Perosi
Luigi Cherubini
Maurice Durufle
Orlando di Lasso
Paul Hindemith
Pierre Tabart
Robert Schumann
Tomas Luis de Victoria
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Zbigniew Preisner

As you can appreciate, it would take me an awful long time to sift through so many tracks, and i know my fear is that i would tire of the whole exercise, and very probably go off it altogether. So my dear learned friends, please help me to embrace the best of this collection, and don't let me drown in such an arduous task.

Many, Many thanks in advance.

John


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Goodness!! with so many different ones to choose from...It could be a matter of personal taste..But start with Mozart, Brahms, Verdi and possibly Dvorak and Faure..These are pretty much standard repertoire..After that it's up to you....!! I like the Renaissance composers...Interesting....All the best...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I would start with Brahms, Mozart, Faure, Durufle, and Berlioz. You can't go wrong with these at all.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

It's a nice dilemma to have...  . Picking just a few is tough, especially without knowing your tastes overall, but I'd recommend that you give a listen to Verdi, Mozart, and Faure to begin with, as they will give you a good basis for comparison. If Verdi is your top pick, then by all means keep the Britten _War Requiem_, which is in some ways Verdi on steroids, and give Berlioz a try. If Mozart is the one you like best, try Cherubini next, and possibly Brahms or Dvorak after that. If you go for Faure, then Durufle and, possibly, Martin will also be to your taste. If you like J.S. Bach already, try Biber (a fine Requiem in any case), Cimarosa, and Marcello. If, on the other hand, you already know you prefer more modern music, then Schnittke, Ligeti, and Penderecki are the way to go. You can skip Webber and Rutter, who are musically trivial. I confess the idea of a Requiem by Franz Von Suppe, otherwise known for his operettas (and really, nowadays, only the overtures thereto), fascinates me, but I've never heard it and couldn't say anything more....

Good luck choosing.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

My favourite Requiem (indeed, my favourite work altogether) is Mozart's. I really enjoy the skeletal fragments brought to life in Christoph Spering's recording. I see Palestrina is not on the list; he has a very moving Missa Pro Defunctis. You may also want to check out Salieri's Requiem if you're a Requiem buff!

This site has a lot of information on Requiems...

http://www.requiemsurvey.org/composers.php


----------

